# Headlamp wallpaper



## Szemhazai (Dec 21, 2008)

Something for headlamps maniacs...





1600x1200 - I have 3168x2376 if needed... 
http://img244.imageshack.us/img244/8117/grupowasy1.jpg


----------



## greenLED (Dec 21, 2008)

Nice collection!
...and here I was thinking I had a lot of headlamps (5 or 6; I've lost count)...


----------



## griff (Dec 21, 2008)

what is the best or most expensive headlamp??


----------



## Patriot (Dec 21, 2008)

griff said:


> what is the best or most expensive headlamp??



Griff, I didn't know if you were asking regarding the OP's collection or just a general question but the Scurion would have to be one of the top three and a headlamp that's always held my interest.

http://www.scurion.ch/ms/index.php?lamp


----------



## Szemhazai (Dec 22, 2008)

griff said:


> what is the best or most expensive headlamp??



The new Silva Alpha 6 I think, second Petzl Ultra and we are going down with the price and light quantity...


----------



## major (Jan 1, 2009)

hi
is that one of the silva intelligent lights in the picture and if so how does it perform,any pics of beam shots etc thinking about waiting till they come on the shelfs to get one for fishing.
regards
nick


----------



## Szemhazai (Jan 5, 2009)

You can find my review of Silva Alpha here : 
Silva Alpha vs Petzl Ultra - the ultimate challenge ...


----------



## chalshus (Jan 6, 2009)

Or this:







It kick arse.


----------

